# usb 2.0 to hdmi adapter



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I need an adapter from my usb port on my computer to a hdmi socket on my tv I have been looking at one on this page of ebay usb2.0 to hdmi adapter | eBay the one for £23.69 would this do the trick. I want to stream films from my computer to my tv.:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You would need something like this where it's a full adapter:

1080P HDTV USB 2.0 PC to HDMI HD Graphics Converter Video Adapter W/3.5mm Audio | eBay

But USB doesn't have any video output so I'm not sure how that is going to work.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

The one you list is the same as the one I was looking at. I don't want to spend £23.69 if it don't work. Can anyone tell me if it will.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

What is the jack plug for?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think it will work in general since USB does not output any video.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

What are they selling it for then?


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Also what is the jack plug for?


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just read a bit more about it.
USB2HDMI Extend your desktop with high resolution dual or multi display support,It provides you with the easiest and multiple device integration onto a PC or iMac or notebook using its HDMI connections.It is designed to add a HDMI port to any computer (Mac or PC) and has limitless applications in both consumer and commercial environments. From digital signage to home theater, the all new USB2-HDMI provides a simple solution for viewing content from a computer on any HDTV making it the perfect device for any consumer or commercial application. Set up is as simple as plug and play; convenient for any user, no matter the level of technical knowledge. Reading that I think it will work and I am going to buy it. I'll post back if it does'ent.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

The 3.5mm jack is for Audio to plug into the PC Audio input on your tv from the audio output from your pc.

What is the make and model of your PC? We will assist you with the best way to hook up your PC to your TV via Video.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

logic L22FE12 or L24FE12 are the two model numbers on the front of the instruction manual.


----------

